# Rehabilitative work on disability allowance?



## JustBetter (28 Jul 2013)

Hi I was wondering if anyone could help me with a query. I am currently receiving disability allowance. I would like to work part time and have been told about the 19.5 hours a week and earning up to €120 a week and it being rehabilitative work. What I am confused about is what actually counts as "rehabilitative" work? I have qualifications in childcare and beauty therapy. Would either of these areas of work count as rehabilitative? I would work anywhere really to be honest though. I was told in citizens information that I had to get a job and then find out did it fit into a rehabilitative category. But I'm just wondering if anyone has any experience or can give me any indication what so ever of what kind of job would count. My disability is a mental illness.


----------



## pudds (28 Jul 2013)

My interpetation of rehabilitative is an environment that would be non pressurised but generally Community Employment Schemes fit the bill as far as DSP are concerned, you might find something there.  Start with Fás or your local dole office if they have an Intreo section


----------



## gipimann (28 Jul 2013)

Rehabilitative work would be something that may help a person get back into the workforce, especially if, due to disability or illness, the person can no longer do their old type of work.

You should contact Disability Allowance section for information regarding your particular situation.


----------



## naughto (30 Jul 2013)

the only thing that i would be worried about it that if your payment that you recieve comes up for review,that the SW will use that your doing rehabilitative work against you why cant you do "normal" work.they will use any thing to get people of Sw even the if its the people that need it most


----------

